# "The settings saved on this computer do not match the requirements of the network"



## Brunskill

If anyone can help me with the above error message i would be very grateful. I have just bought a new Netgear WGT624 108 Mbps Wireless Router.

I was able to succesfully set up my network and add the required security with no problems and was able to connect both my PC and Laptop wirelessy. I then proceeded to do a bit of jiggerey pokery with the online router settings (being extremely clever) and now get the error message "The settings saved on this computer do not match the requirements of the network".

I can connect to the router with an ethernet cable but when i try and disable all the security measures it will not work. My desktop PC is connecting no problem is just my laptop with Windows Vista.

I am currently on WPA2-PSK [AES] and am using the correct passphrase but i still cannot get any joy.

I have tried to retrace my steps on both my laptop and my router but i cant seem to go wireless. 

Any help?

Thanks


----------



## tubastrea

I had the same problem!

This is what I did:

>goto Network and Sharing Center, and click on Manage wireless networks (to the left under Tasks)
>remove your network from the list
>Exit and try connecting to it again. You'll have to put in the password again as if connecting to it for the first time.

That should do it for you, although i also had to enable 802.1x for my wireless settings before it would work again, you might have to do the same.

Good Luck~! :up:


----------



## tek guy

- Go to Network and sharing center 
- The go to manage wireless connection 
- Right-click on the SSID, and then select Properties.
For WPA2 Users:
- Under the Security Tab, set Security Type to WPA2-Personal.
- Set Encryption Type to NONE. (Or you may select AES if its selected as TKIP or vice versa)
- Set Passphrase.
- Click on OK.
- Then try to check your connection?
- If you cannot still browse a website then try to go back to,
- Start and select connect to and find your network name and click connect
- Input the key and connect again 
- If it tells you that it was successfully connected, then try to browse a website 
- If not, change the SSID or your wireless network name
- Then connect to your network again (Start and select connect to and find your network name and click connect, Input the key and connect again)

Good Luck! Hope this will help!


----------



## dgilio

1. Start
2. Control panel
3. Network and internet
4. Network and sharing center
5. Manage wireless networks
6. strongest networks will show
7. DoubleClick (your SSID)
Go to: security tab
Security type: No authentication(open) drop down and choose no authentication
Inscription type: WEP. Use drop down choose WEP
Network security key XXXXXXXXXX
Hit OK and itll connect


----------

